# my cat sounds like a bird!



## Lily (Mar 14, 2004)

my 3 month old kitten, dill makes the funniest noises..the other night me and boyfriend went t bed and Dill say by the door and made noises like a dove..or maybe a pigeon..it was hilarious..i was wondering if anyone elses cats make similar noises..


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds as if Dill was 'chattering'...I have heard cats do this...
but my cat does not! It is really really cute!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Jack "chitters" at birds -- its like this "eh eh eh eh eh" noise that sounds really quick like a chipmunk or something. Mia on the other hand, squeaks at the birds. She lets out all these tiny little partial meows (she has a meow like a kitten) that end up sounding like squeaks. Maybe one of these are like Dill? I don't know -- but I love the funny sounds.


----------



## Chinisimo (Feb 16, 2004)

that's all the noise my cat will make. it sounds like goooo, gooo. not too sure why she makes that noise. she doesn't meow though. when i do try to make her meow when i put the food down, she barely makes out a weow sound.


----------



## jivemiguel (Feb 18, 2004)

I noticed our adult male cat doing this to calm the frantic meows of our younger female when she first entered our home. We kept them separate for the first couple of days (she stayed in a bathroom), and sometimes she'd meow at the door. The male got on the other side of the door and started 'cooing'. This calmed her down, and we decided it was time to let them hang out for longer than we had been up until then. So we let her out and and they've been best pals ever since!

It's definately a unique sound and one of many that is very important to a cats vocabulary!


----------

